# Fighting: trauma maybe?



## Yelena (Apr 25, 2010)

I have to boys and they have always got along. They are brothers so as they got a older a pecking order was developed and there was lots of squeaking but no real harm (even though I freaked a bit!).

Last Monday my house was broken into and the little.... darlings shall we say shook up their cage. I found it upside down on the floor. No real harm to the mice but they where understandably shook up.

They seemed fine but then I noticed that Janco (who is the more dominant one) had a few scratches behind his ears. Then I found one on his head. Then yesterday I noticed a big bit on his side. It must have been done within a few hours because I saw him out having water around 2 and then went the shop. was only gone for a little bit but when I came back I noticed that.

I've tried taking pictures but he's never been that keen on being handled so freaks out when I try to hold him. I don't know if this is something that will stop or even if Janco needs to go the vet!

Any ideas? Not sure how to pop pics on here so put them on my deviant art if I'm ok to link to that


----------



## Yelena (Apr 25, 2010)

http://sassybot.deviantart.com/#/d4t8i2e
http://sassybot.deviantart.com/#/d4t8i00
http://sassybot.deviantart.com/#/d4t8hws

that should work I hope


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

It does look like fighting. I suspect that the only thing a vet would do would be to prescribe anitbiotics to prevent infection of the wounds. If you see more injuries you may have to separate them permanently as it looks like it could get quite serious soon.


----------



## Yelena (Apr 25, 2010)

I knew when I got them that there would be a chance they would have to be kept in different cages so only took them on as I had the room. When my circumstantial changed I stupidly assumed there would never be a need for more than one cage as they lived perfectly happily together.

If there is more fighting the only way I can split them is to re-home one as I don't have room for two cages. Since they are about 2 years old I don't think many people will take them on.

Oh well, we'll cross that bridge when we comes to it. Hopefully it wont 

Out of the many pets I've had these mice are the best and the most problematic lol!


----------

